# Hunter quad disaster!!!



## andrec10 (Dec 28, 2009)

Take it from someone who was stuck on the quad for more than 2 hours this morning, if they dont announce new lifts, they wont be able to control the damage! I went down and let management have it. I am tired enough of getting stuck on the quad, but when I have to get evac'd, thats enough! Heard the part was being driven down from New Hampshire with POMA. I dont like being on lifts that move backwards twice for 20 or so feet. Was getting ready to jump if it took off backwards. I was near the top of bleaker....not to high. Lifts that runaway backwards can kill!!! I was told that this is a precursor to a replacement...Ya think so!!!

end of Rant...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 28, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Take it from someone who was stuck on the quad for more than 2 hours this morning, if they dont announce new lifts, they wont be able to control the damage! I went down and let management have it. I am tired enough of getting stuck on the quad, but when I have to get evac'd, thats enough! Heard the part was being driven down from New Hampshire with POMA. I dont like being on lifts that move backwards twice for 20 or so feet. Was getting ready to jump if it took off backwards. I was near the top of bleaker....not to high. Lifts that runaway backwards can kill!!! I was told that this is a precursor to a replacement...Ya think so!!!
> 
> end of Rant...



How about some more detail?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2009)

Today was a true quad disaster.

I was not there, but got a call at about 10:30 from a buddy that the quad was being evacuated.

I'm guessing the quad is down until a replacement part is procured. Bad timing to say the least.

Place was a ghost town this past weekend...I could understand Saturday when the rain kept folks away;  Karl and I were amongst the few who skied. But Sunday was gorgeous and again the place was empty.

I'm sure management is sweating.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 28, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Today was a true quad disaster.
> 
> I was not there, but got a call at about 10:30 from a buddy that the quad was being evacuated.
> 
> ...



As they should if they don't fix or replace. With regards to Sunday, I was planning on going, but rain scared me away.


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've gotta say, regardless of how old the lift is, it's pretty pathetic on Poma's part that they can't manage to keep it running for even a week without a major failure.


----------



## evantrentful (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldnt point any fingers at who's fault this is. It could be POMA's or it could be Hunter's. The lift is over 20 years old and for the latter half of that time the Quad has run nearly year round nonstop. The lifts like most mechanical objects hit a point where everything begins to reach 'end of life'

Who knows whats been said or done


----------



## andyzee (Dec 28, 2009)

I think Hunter is getting paid for movie promotion.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 28, 2009)

I thin NYS should fine the crap out of them and send the money to ORDA.


PS.  Need more smiley options


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 28, 2009)

As much as I dislike the place for various reasons (yet still go on occasion as they sure know how to make snow), I'd hate to see them go under.  Can't be good to spend tons of $ on snowmaking, have no one come, and then have yet another lift disaster.

The place needs a serious cash infusion and new marketing efforts.  Please take down that "first automated snow making 1989" sign.  It's aged worse than I have and makes the place look like crap.  When your dreg customers drop beer bottles off the main lift line, pick them up immediately.  It's not like management can't know about it.  Unfortunately, not the only ski area in this type of shape.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 28, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I think Hunter is getting paid for movie promotion.



I bet the people over the rocks above Hellgate were thinking this....:-o:-o


----------



## snowboarder05 (Dec 28, 2009)

I am going to hunter January 4th, can you tell me exactly what lift it is?


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 28, 2009)

snowboarder05 said:


> I am going to hunter January 4th, can you tell me exactly what lift it is?



It'll be fixed by then. It's the main HSQ. The mountain is in great shape and almost entirely open....just check the snow report that the Quad (also listed as A or AA) is open the day before you go.


----------



## basemoto (Dec 28, 2009)

honestly i ski hunter every weekend and i am doubtful that money is that tight there. Yea attendance might be down but as along as they can sell real estate and keep the hotel somewhat full, the place would probably break even. If not they would raise ticket prices. The skiing there is just as good as it is in southern vermont where they are charging 80$ a lift ticket. Hunter needs to fix this lift before many of the newer customers loose faith and ski down the road, which i wont.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 28, 2009)

basemoto said:


> honestly i ski hunter every weekend and i am doubtful that money is that tight there. Yea attendance might be down but as along as they can sell real estate and keep the hotel somewhat full, the place would probably break even. If not they would raise ticket prices. The skiing there is just as good as it is in southern vermont where they are charging 80$ a lift ticket. Hunter needs to fix this lift before many of the newer customers loose faith and ski down the road, which i wont.



Hunter's a great mountain and one thing they need is to fix this lift. Not sure if it'll kill them if they don't, but it can hurt them.


----------



## catskills (Dec 29, 2009)

Dec 2007 Similar problem with QUAD down.


----------



## 180 (Dec 29, 2009)

Fixed as of this morning.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 29, 2009)

180 said:


> Fixed as of this morning.











 ?


----------



## marcski (Dec 29, 2009)

basemoto said:


> The skiing there is just as good as it is in southern vermont where they are charging 80$ a lift ticket.




This is highly debatable.  While I agree the terrain at Hunter is every bit as steep and expert as most places in Southern Vt., IMHO, the mere fact of the additional snowfall in S. Vt. makes it that much better.


----------



## threecy (Dec 29, 2009)

This seems like the boy who cried wolf to me - every time a lift has an issue, it's a disaster with multiple exclamation points.  No one was hurt, no one died, and there was no catastrophic failure on the lift.  Not a disaster.

If someone were to start a similar thread each time a lift was evac'ed in New England, we'd have a heck of a lot of disaster threads.

It's also a bit of a stretch to say Poma is 'at fault.'  If your 22 year old pick up breaks down, do you say Ford is at fault?


----------



## marcski (Dec 29, 2009)

threecy said:


> This seems like the boy who cried wolf to me - every time a lift has an issue, it's a disaster with multiple exclamation points.  No one was hurt, no one died, and there was no catastrophic failure on the lift.  Not a disaster.
> 
> If someone were to start a similar thread each time a lift was evac'ed in New England, we'd have a heck of a lot of disaster threads.
> 
> It's also a bit of a stretch to say Poma is 'at fault.'  If your 22 year old pick up breaks down, do you say Ford is at fault?



I think what people are saying is that ongoing issues with the mountain's main front face lift is/can can be a disaster.  In addition, as you mention the lift is aged and probably past most if not all of its intended useful lift, especially considering how much traffic this particular lift sees.  While perhaps not Poma's fault...the more I see major issues/stops/evacs with this lift, it is Management's fault.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2009)

threecy said:


> This seems like the boy who cried wolf to me - every time a lift has an issue, it's a disaster with multiple exclamation points.  No one was hurt, no one died, and there was no catastrophic failure on the lift.  Not a disaster.



I think it's more of a PR disaster.  The main lift has failed several times already this season, and has a history of failing for the last few years.


----------



## catskills (Dec 29, 2009)

The old Jackson Hole Tram ran for 40 years.  I don't see the problem with older lifts.  Hunter's oldest lift is the 40 year old E-Lift which was built in 1969.  With a good maintenance schedule this is not a big deal.  

Take a look at the old lifts still running in Vermont and all over New England here at ChairLifts.org  Smugglers, for example, has a number of lifts built in the 1960s.  

The older lifts are safe.


----------



## threecy (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't believe I've heard anyone say what's actually wrong with the lift.  HSQs are much more complex than most machinery - I'd wager a guess that the lift maintenance crew has replaced a bunch of parts in trying to fix this, only to have a similar issue.  It's not uncommon to see errors being tossed up by the computer on one issue, only to have it be something seemingly unrelated.  I doubt they opened this season thinking there was still an issue.


----------



## dmc (Dec 29, 2009)

threecy said:


> It's also a bit of a stretch to say Poma is 'at fault.'  If your 22 year old pick up breaks down, do you say Ford is at fault?



Poma supposedly refurbished the part that broke yesterday.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 29, 2009)

dmc said:


> Poma supposedly refurbished the part that broke yesterday.



Bout time you woke up!


----------



## marcski (Dec 29, 2009)

catskills said:


> The old Jackson Hole Tram ran for 40 years.  I don't see the problem with older lifts.  Hunter's oldest lift is the 40 year old E-Lift which was built in 1969.  With a good maintenance schedule this is not a big deal.
> 
> Take a look at the old lifts still running in Vermont and all over New England here at ChairLifts.org  Smugglers, for example, has a number of lifts built in the 1960s.
> 
> The older lifts are safe.



With the exception of the JH Tram, most if not all of the old lifts are fixed grips...which I agree, they last.  HSQ's and other detachables, just by their nature of having a more complex mechanism is not going to last like a fixed grip lift without consistent maintenance and a major overall.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2009)

marcski said:


> With the exception of the JH Tram, most if not all of the old lifts are fixed grips...which I agree, they last.  HSQ's and other detachables, just by their nature of having a more complex mechanism is not going to last like a fixed grip lift without consistent maintenance and a major overall.



That's what I was thinking.  I wonder how many 20+ year old detachables are in operation?


----------



## dmc (Dec 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Bout time you woke up!



Been observing..  Nothing to relaly add..


----------



## threecy (Dec 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's what I was thinking.  I wonder how many 20+ year old detachables are in operation?



Offhand, I'm not familiar with any detachables (that don't rhyme with 'con') that *aren't* in operation.

For example, the Four Runner (Dopp) at Stowe is a year older than Hunter's and the once-summit quad (Poma) at Waterville is a year younger.


----------



## threecy (Dec 29, 2009)

dmc said:


> Poma supposedly refurbished the part that broke yesterday.



What part?

With FG lifts, set point meters are often sent out to be refurbished, as to save money, but don't always work out.


----------



## dmc (Dec 29, 2009)

threecy said:


> What part?
> 
> With FG lifts, set point meters are often sent out to be refurbished, as to save money, but don't always work out.



Something to do with gears...


----------



## marcski (Dec 29, 2009)

threecy said:


> Offhand, I'm not familiar with any detachables (that don't rhyme with 'con') that *aren't* in operation.
> 
> For example, the Four Runner (Dopp) at Stowe is a year older than Hunter's and the once-summit quad (Poma) at Waterville is a year younger.



If I'm not mistaken, there is a lot of noise up at Stowe about replacing the four-runner as well.  Also, don't they need to replace the entire detachable mechanism after so many years?  I don't know what maintenance has been done on the Hunter lift over the years.  If they have been diligent, perhaps this was just a bout of bad luck.


----------



## catskillman (Dec 29, 2009)

I was not on the lift, this time - I have been stuck multiple time, and long enough to get the free cookie coupons they hand out at the top when you get there.

Regulars are furious - people who bought real eastate are talking class action.  Day trippers are heading elsewhere.  People in the hotel are looking for freebies.

Read below for a litte more detail on the latest breakdown -


FROM THE HUNTER SKI SCENE SITE

Hi all - Hunter greeted the start of the holiday week with a major quad breakdown - full lift evacuation via the rope chairs from about 9:15 to 12:15 - that's right - some were stuck for 3 hrs. The gear box blew with a big bang and froze the bull wheel so not even the backup motor could be used. Fortunately I was not on it at the time. Supposedly a tech from Poma (the lift mfgr) is on his way here and some spare parts located in Vermont are also enroute but until they open it up they do not know what they have.......what a mess! There is a sizeable holiday crowd and as you can imagine


----------



## sullydog (Dec 29, 2009)

The White Peaks Express up Waterville runs like a champ, however it's a winter only operation unlike Hunters POS.


----------



## Eski (Dec 29, 2009)

I rode the quad today, it got me where I needed to go but I only rode it once ... been stuck on it several times in the past, not a good feeling ... the sweet snow and sunshine helped me forget how cold it was out


----------



## catskills (Dec 30, 2009)

As you can see, everyone likes the Hunter High Speed Quad today.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 30, 2009)

catskills said:


> As you can see, everyone likes the Hunter High Speed Quad today.



OMG! Is that line a normal occurance?I'd be long gone if I saw a line like that.


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 30, 2009)

Eski said:


> the sweet snow and sunshine helped me forget how cold it was out



How's the west side skiing?  I assume Annapurna will be back open this weekend...Westway?


----------



## kingslug (Dec 30, 2009)

I rode it all day yesterday in high winds. Even though I was on it when it got stuck..I figured what the hell, whats the chance of geting roped down twice ...ever. It ran fine but needs to be replaced before they get nailed with huge lawsuites if anyone ever gets hurt. This would be a case of negligence since they know its failing. thank God it didn't happen yesterday as temps where below zero. The west side is closed, windblown sheet of shyt..for now. They will resume blowing once the wind dies down as it was hitting 40 mph and just blowing everything off. Conditions yesterday on the fron side where stellar as most of what they blew stuck...Minya Konka was deep powdery moguls!!  I got 2 free tix for my troubles.


----------



## catskills (Dec 30, 2009)

SIKSKIER said:


> OMG! Is that line a normal occurance?I'd be long gone if I saw a line like that.


Hunter changed the position of the base webcam after you posted your comment. You can not see the length of the line for the Hunter HSQ anymore.  

Lets take a look at Windham's and Plattekill's base area.  :smash:

http://www.windhammountain.com/mountain/webcam/

http://www.plattekill.com/winter/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=35

The only thing waiting in line at Plattekill Mountain is that line of pine trees.  :wink:


----------



## dmc (Dec 30, 2009)

SIKSKIER said:


> OMG! Is that line a normal occurance?I'd be long gone if I saw a line like that.



It's a busy day...  Before the west side opens it gets a lot of use..  
The rest of the chairs are usually empty.


----------



## dmc (Dec 30, 2009)

catskills said:


> Hunter changed the position of the base webcam after you posted your comment. You can not see the length of the line for the Hunter HSQ anymore.
> 
> Lets take a look at Windham's and Plattekill's base area.  :smash:
> 
> ...



I think they may've done it to show off whats going on in the park..


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hunter quad is down again today!!!! Went down about a half hour ago (noon). I'm en route to Belleayre right now. Hunter is ridiculous!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2009)

At what point do you just shut down the lift until further notice?  I know I wouldn't be riding it after reading about how often it's gone down this season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## marcski (Dec 30, 2009)

This is not a good thing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2009)

marcski said:


> This is not a good thing.


It sure does explain why the web cam was moved however! :idea:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 30, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> At what point do you just shut down the lift until further notice?  I know I wouldn't be riding it after reading about how often it's gone down this season.



I rode it once when I was there two weeks ago. It had delays for about 15-20 minutes on that ride, didn't ride it again that day. Don't think I'll be able to trust anymore until they replace it. Then again, if it's a nice day, I may use and if it goes down, maybe get some lift tickets out of the deal :lol:


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bandit2941 said:


> Hunter quad is down again today!!!! Went down about a half hour ago (noon). I'm en route to Belleayre right now. Hunter is ridiculous!!!



I see people on it in the summit cam, so either it's back up, or they're stuck....

Sure it wasn't down for wind? I know PA had 50mph+ winds yesterday.


----------



## evantrentful (Dec 30, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I rode it once when I was there two weeks ago. It had delays for about 15-20 minutes on that ride, didn't ride it again that day. Don't think I'll be able to trust anymore until they replace it. Then again, if it's a nice day, I may use and if it goes down, maybe get some lift tickets out of the deal :lol:



hahaha so right. I was thinking about the other day....sure you get stuck for 1-3hrs.... but you get TWO FREE DAYS! plus a good amount left of the day your there PLUS a free zipline down off the chair and a scenic 2hr view of the catskills.

I think people need to exploit this awesome value!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 30, 2009)

There's other ways to get to the summit.


----------



## catskillman (Dec 30, 2009)

2 free lift tickets - you spent X hours in a car & gas, spent about $60 for your ticket and they gave you 2 tickets.

You already bought 1 ticket and did not get your $s worth for that day - 

If you think that is a deal the mountain needs to find out what you are drinking and pass it out for free.  

I LOVE that they are now moving the webcam's to not show the lift - Censorship !!! 

What could posibly be next???


----------



## andyzee (Dec 30, 2009)

catskillman said:


> 2 free lift tickets - you spent X hours in a car & gas, spent about $60 for your ticket and they gave you 2 tickets.
> 
> You already bought 1 ticket and did not get your $s worth for that day -
> 
> ...



Do you work for Belleayre? Just wondering.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 30, 2009)

You can spend the day there without using it...just takes longer.


----------



## catskillman (Dec 30, 2009)

No - and I do not ski Belleayre because of the slow lifts and the traversing at the top.

If a mountain has a high speed lift it is figured into the cost of the ticket/pass and should be available and not go backwards and put people lives in danger.  Not to mention the exposure dangers in the cold.  

Plus - how many people relieved themselves in their pants after 3 hours stranded in the cold on lift and froze ??

Everyone knows you can get to the top other ways - but that takes time and you have to stand in 2 lines both on slow lifts.

By the way I don't work for Hunter either.


----------



## evantrentful (Dec 30, 2009)

catskillman said:


> 2 free lift tickets - you spent X hours in a car & gas, spent about $60 for your ticket and they gave you 2 tickets.
> 
> You already bought 1 ticket and did not get your $s worth for that day -
> 
> ...



haha it was just a joke... 
But in all seriouslynessly. I still think its a great bang for your buck. Id take that 

At Whiteface 2 seasons ago the summit quad was disabled by wind knocking a chair into a communication line, people were stuck up there for about 2-3hrs. All they got was hot coco and cookies.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2009)

evantrentful said:


> haha it was just a joke...
> But in all seriouslynessly. I still think its a great bang for your buck. Id take that
> 
> At Whiteface 2 seasons ago the summit quad was disabled by wind knocking a chair into a communication line, people were stuck up there for about 2-3hrs. All they got was hot coco and cookies.



if I ever spent more than an hour stuck on a lift and was only offered cocoa in cookies, I wouldn't return to that mountain. At bare minimum your lift ticket should be prorated for the time lost while stuck on the chair.


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 30, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> if I ever spent more than an hour stuck on a lift and was only offered cocoa in cookies, I wouldn't return to that mountain. At bare minimum your lift ticket should be prorated for the time lost while stuck on the chair.



Agreed, that's total crap.


----------



## evantrentful (Dec 30, 2009)

I should be careful. To my knowledge on what was reported they got hot coco and cookies in the lodge after. They may have received other compensation.

It happened at 3:20, ten minutes before that lift shuts down for the day, 40min before the mountain closed. Plus it was a freak act of nature, from what I heard at the time people said winds werent a problem that day but a huge random gust caught an empty downloading chair and swung it up into a communication line.

Those still up there after dark got to ride down in the groomers. sweet.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 27, 2010)

Update from the 1/26/2010 Hunterskiscene blogspot on the Quad situation.

The quad will be shut down on either this Sun night or the following Sun night for two full days for repairs to the motor (being sent to Albany) after which the singles line will again be set up and all chairs can be fully loaded.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 27, 2010)

evantrentful said:


> haha it was just a joke...
> But in all seriouslynessly. I still think its a great bang for your buck. Id take that
> 
> At Whiteface 2 seasons ago the summit quad was disabled by wind knocking a chair into a communication line, people were stuck up there for about *2-3hrs*. All they got was hot coco and cookies.



Not true, 3 seasons prior to this one, there where only between 40-50 people on the line and all where off in about 45 minutes. It happened at 3:45 in the afternoon. It was over Xmas break so the last couple of groups off had to ski down in the dark, but they had a guide with a light. They had the option of going down in a snow cat, but all choose to ski.


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 27, 2010)

catskillman said:


> Update from the 1/26/2010 Hunterskiscene blogspot on the Quad situation.
> 
> The quad will be shut down on either this Sun night or the following Sun night for two full days for repairs to the motor (being sent to Albany) after which the singles line will again be set up and all chairs can be fully loaded.




Can this be a "not-so-bad-thing"? Thinking going up this _Monday_ and the lack of the HSQ will limit the crowd on the slopes (ala MRG)????? If quad is running this Monday, so be it....

Obviously, no HSQ on a weekend would suck.


----------



## evantrentful (Jan 27, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Not true, 3 seasons prior to this one, there where only between 40-50 people on the line and all where off in about 45 minutes. It happened at 3:45 in the afternoon. It was over Xmas break so the last couple of groups off had to ski down in the dark, but they had a guide with a light. They had the option of going down in a snow cat, but all choose to ski.



I clarified better a few posts later. but it was 07/08 season, not this season09/10, not last season08/09, so 2 seasons ago. And from what I heard everyone was off the lift around 5:30 and back to the lodge alittle later


----------



## dmc (Jan 27, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Can this be a "not-so-bad-thing"? Thinking going up this _Monday_ and the lack of the HSQ will limit the crowd on the slopes (ala MRG)????? If quad is running this Monday, so be it....
> 
> Obviously, no HSQ on a weekend would suck.



I rode the quad once today...  Mostly stayed on the F and Z...  It's not such a bad thing...
F will get you nice sunny rides on Minya and East Side Drive.  Bumps on Upper Xover and K27...  Even the Cliff or Heuaga and back over the the F...

Z will get you Clairs, White Cloud,Wayout and Purna...

Not so bad...  just sayin...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2010)

dmc said:


> I rode the quad once today...  Mostly stayed on the F and Z...  It's not such a bad thing...
> F will get you nice sunny rides on Minya and East Side Drive.  Bumps on Upper Xover and K27...  Even the Cliff or Heuaga and back over the the F...
> 
> Z will get you Clairs, White Cloud,Wayout and Purna...
> ...



I generally speaking stay off the quad period.

Yes, D to F lift is slower in terms of ride time, but the time you spend in line waiting for the quad makes the two trips quite equal.


----------



## RichT (Feb 1, 2010)

OK finally, they are going to fix the damn thing (replacing the motor) this Tuseday and Wednesday!! Go figure! Going up this Wednesday! 
Quad will be down 2 days, I hope this does it once and for all.


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2010)

RichT said:


> OK finally, they are going to fix the damn thing (replacing the motor) this Tuseday and Wednesday!! Go figure! Going up this Wednesday!
> Quad will be down 2 days, I hope this does it once and for all.



Heard the same thing...  Hoping for the best...  Sick of no singles line...


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2010)

I just read this thread for the first time.  I don't know nothing but what I read here, but it seems to this casual observer to be attributable to either incompetent maintenance & preventive maintenance, or a flawed design.  There are hundreds, if not thousands of these things spinning daily, with not nearly as many problems. 

If it's a design flaw, then following correct preventive maintenance still won't stop premature failures.  I would expect Hunter Mgt. to be working with the lift company engineering team, not their spares department.

The approach seems like a band-aid, rather than a complete overhaul, which may be necessary.  Then again, what else is mgt. gonna do mid season?


----------



## millerm277 (Feb 1, 2010)

billski said:


> I just read this thread for the first time.  I don't know nothing but what I read here, but it seems to this casual observer to be attributable to either incompetent maintenance & preventive maintenance, or a flawed design.  There are hundreds, if not thousands of these things spinning daily, with not nearly as many problems.



Warning: Personal opinions, with no facts to back it up.

Hunter, is generally very good with maintenance of their snowmaking system, and I'd think the same carries over to their lifts. I only know of one incident they've ever had on their lifts (Z lift rollback at some point).

I really do think it's a flawed design, it's a very early Poma HSQ, there aren't many of them out there with that terminal design. They only made it for a couple years.


----------



## RichT (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh oh............the fireman will be up Tues/Wed!!!!!!!!!!:flame::flame::evil: That's a dumb move by management!!!:smash:


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2010)

RichT said:


> Oh oh............the fireman will be up Tues/Wed!!!!!!!!!!:flame::flame::evil: That's a dumb move by management!!!:smash:



They will be using the other quad mostly for their race and it should maybe help keep those loonies off the Westside so I can get my final midweek days in before starting a new job...   

yeah... it's all about me... 

FDNY is in town.. Lock up your women...  haha

But I agree - probably wasn't the best move...


----------



## JD (Feb 1, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> if I ever spent more than an hour stuck on a lift and was only offered cocoa in cookies, I wouldn't return to that mountain. At bare minimum your lift ticket should be prorated for the time lost while stuck on the chair.



If I didn't get vouchers for a free day I would be pissed.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2010)

d, you got a new job? 

Congrats!

I hope it's a good opportunity for you.

Good Luck!

-w


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> d, you got a new job?
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...



Thanks... Mixed emotions... Been enjoying my hiatus...   But this is a good job for me..


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2010)

dmc said:


> Thanks... Mixed emotions... Been enjoying my hiatus...   But this is a good job for me..



Funny, not two minutes after I posted this I got an email from my former boss (got laid off from a job last January, he stayed on there and then moved on this past fall) who has a position that he wants to talk to me about, so I could have a job move ahead... we'll see...

-w


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Funny, not two minutes after I posted this I got an email from my former boss (got laid off from a job last January, he stayed on there and then moved on this past fall) who has a position that he wants to talk to me about, so I could have a job move ahead... we'll see...
> 
> -w



In spite of what people say - things are getting better..  At least in my field. 
I just hope the quad gets fixed before I start work...


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I'm at least tangentially in your field... I do Network Admin stuff... Mainly in the Windows world, with a smattering of everything else.

-w


----------



## catskillman (Feb 3, 2010)

The fireman came puring in Monday afternoon - the bar was mobbed & they had to call in additional bar tenders. 

At the same time David was driving a huge crane over to the quad to begin the repair work.  The hosers were not happy!!!  Insane timing by Mgt. 

Mabye the fireman will spend more money in town vs spending all that extra time on the lifts.  Hopefully the mountain sped up B lift.

Have not been there since Monday so I do not have an update on how the lift maint. is coming along.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 3, 2010)

dmc said:


> I rode the quad once today...  Mostly stayed on the F and Z...  It's not such a bad thing...
> F will get you nice sunny rides on Minya and East Side Drive.  Bumps on Upper Xover and K27...  Even the Cliff or Heuaga and back over the the F...
> 
> Z will get you Clairs, White Cloud,Wayout and Purna...
> ...




Not bad at all!
This is usually how I ski Hunter. The only thing I miss by not riding the HSQ are Racer's Edge and Eisenhower, but I'll hit them later in the day after the crowds thin out.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 3, 2010)

catskillman said:


> The fireman came puring in Monday afternoon - the bar was mobbed & they had to call in additional bar tenders.
> 
> At the same time David was driving a huge crane over to the quad to begin the repair work.  The hosers were not happy!!!  Insane timing by Mgt.
> 
> ...



And had they put it off a few days to make the firefighters happy, they would have others complaining about that.  Or find another broken part when they repair it and not able to get it opened for the weekend.


----------



## dmc (Feb 3, 2010)

I won't even go(ski or bar) out while the FDNY and crew is in town...  Those guys are maniacs!!!!


----------



## millerm277 (Feb 3, 2010)

catskillman said:


> At the same time David was driving a huge crane over to the quad to begin the repair work.  The hosers were not happy!!!  Insane timing by Mgt.



Actually, it makes perfect sense. FDNY is nice, but they need that lift up and running properly for the next two weeks, busiest time of the year. Considering that, it was smart to do it to make sure it'll be 100% for Pres. Weekend. There's always something going on, and you have no idea what Poma's schedule and such is.....could easily be that this was the only time before President's Weekend when everything was in place to get it repaired in a short period of time.


----------



## dmc (Feb 3, 2010)

millerm277 said:


> Actually, it makes perfect sense. FDNY is nice, but they need that lift up and running properly for the next two weeks, busiest time of the year. Considering that, it was smart to do it to make sure it'll be 100% for Pres. Weekend. There's always something going on, and you have no idea what Poma's schedule and such is.....could easily be that this was the only time before President's Weekend when everything was in place to get it repaired in a short period of time.



Also lots of the FDNY skiing is the whole hose race and stuff which doesn't require the quad...


----------



## catskillman (Feb 4, 2010)

Rec'd email from mountain - quad is open today.

Cross you fingers!


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 4, 2010)

catskillman said:


> Rec'd email from mountain - quad is open today.
> 
> Cross you fingers!



And your Toes and Balls and whatever else you can cross:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## dmc (Feb 4, 2010)

Quad was running fine all day today...


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2010)

my only issue with the police/fireman is how they disrespect and litter the mountain with empty beer cans like the weekend punks do ... it's also amazing how the mountain allows them to mass tailgate but bust others in the lot, it just ain't right


----------



## ta&idaho (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> I won't even go(ski or bar) out while the FDNY and crew is in town...  Those guys are maniacs!!!!



Just make sure you don't spill your beer on one of them.

link


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Just make sure you don't spill your beer on one of them.



I don't generally go out when they are around... I give them room to run...

It does suck that they left garbage around...


----------

